# Abbreviations



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Kevin or whoever,

Don't want to embarass myself on the main forum...but some of these abbreviations are confusing the hell out of me and other Newbies.
TT
IMHO
DSG
LOL 
FOFLOA Falling On Floor Laughing Out Loud etc etc
Can there be one page where everything is kept so WE don't get lost or embarrassed. Lots of Newbees joining who still don't know what TT stands for!
PDQ, 
RSVP
ASAP

C Ya 
Si


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RAOFLMOA = Rolling Around On Floor Laughing My Arse Off
TT = Tourist Trophy
IMHO = In My Honest Opinion
IIRC = If I Remember Correctly
LOL = Laugh Out Loud

I'm sure you already know ASAP & RSVP.

Can't recall what DSG stands for.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

you could always try http://www.acronyms.co.uk/acronymae.html#A 

Also, just out of interest - on the subject of abbreviations, how many words does anyone think _*here's*_ (as in "here is" abbreviated) counts for - one or two?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> IMHO = In My Honest Opinion
> 
> Can't recall what DSG stands for.


Normally In my Humble Opinion but I guess you don't really do humble Paul 

DSG - Direct Shift Gearbox


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

From the site posted by huTTers there are some special JampoTT and garyc abbreviations:

IMAO In My Arrogant Opinion 
IMBO In My Biased Opinion 
IMCDO In My Conceited Dogmatic Opinion

and just for JampoTT

IWSN I Want Sex Now


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

NOG -Nice One Guys


GSOH


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BMTA ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have some listed on my site.... 

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/acronym.html


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

FAF ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paulb,

You missed off:

IMACO - In My Always Correct Opinion


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

And also

TIFOS - Tim is full of $hit... ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I know, [smiley=idea.gif] why don't we have a rule that we write the definition of an abbreviation just after it so that everyone knows what you are trying to say,  [smiley=speechless.gif][smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

You all get an FMTI

F**k me thats interesting Â ??? ???


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paul:

I can be humble (if i knew what it meant  ;D)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Humble - its what other people are... ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I am humble then ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

...but does anyone actually know what humble means. IMHO


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

What's an opinion?

How does it differ from fact?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chris,

I can see your confusion. Its a difficult concept to grasp - being fully aware that in your case (as well as mine) opinion is indistinguishable from fact.....

But we should try and understand that these lesser mortals aren't always right, therefore they must have a frame of reference.......


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Tim

Now I get it.

But hell, if they're mere mortals then I wont waste my time worrying about them or what they think about my facts.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Anyone know what FUBAR is?

Some guy I cut up at a roundabout said it to me and I said Yeah I love my TT also!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

F**ked Up Beyond All Recognition


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fucked Up Beyond All Recognition


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

SNAFU


----------

